# Make Hedgehog's penis swollen



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm getting concerned about my male hedgehog, he's about 6 months old, and while he's enjoys "boy time" a lot, the last couple days his penis has looked very swollen. Not red or anything, just literally like a swollen ball, like if someone had tied a little rubber band at the base of his penis. At first I was worried, but looking up this issue in this forum, people normally said its just did that due to them being males and doing their thing, and I've know him to do that since I've had him. But this is the first time I've ever seen it swollen like this, and it's making me worried, cuz it doesn't look like it's going back to normal. Could it be infection? Should I see a vet? Am I overreacting? How should I take care of this?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Is there anything stuck to his penis like bedding or something? Is there a string or hair wrapped around it that could be cutting off circulation? You could try giving him a warm bath to see if it helps with swelling. If the swelling continues I would see a vet. Has his behavior changed at all?


----------



## FridaMoses (Oct 19, 2016)

No, his behavior has remained the same. I've checked it, it doesn't seem anything is cutting off circulation, I'm going to try giving him a bath to see if that helps. Thank you!


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

What type of bedding do you use? When I was trying to decide what gender hedgehog to bring home, I read that males can get some types of bedding (small wood chips, kitty litter, etc) stuck inside the penile shaft. If you don't see anything on the outside, and nothing else helps, maybe that's the problem? Might have to make a trip to the vet at that point. 

I hope your hedgie is feeling better soon!


----------

